# Hallertau Blanc



## Yob (11/8/15)

Ze Germans answer to Nelson Sauvin from what I understand.. descriptions as follows

Hallertau Blanc is Huell’s new cultivated variety, newly approved in 2012 and known as “Flavour Hops” due to its characteristic aroma and taste.

Hallertau Blanc makes a great impression with its pleasant hints of wine, its flowery fruits and an aroma ranging from subtly sweet to gooseberry.

Hallertau Blanc is suitable for use in both top-fermented and bottom-fermented beer specialities.

Its unique character is reminiscent of Sauvignon Blanc and can be blended into the beer’s own distinctive aroma and flavour profile. Beers previously brewed with Hallertau Blanc have already made a great impression thanks to the quality of the bitterness and in particular their enhanced aroma profile.

The distinctive wine character of these hops is best released by dosing it at the cold stage (dry hopping).

From >HERE<, (link will download the PDF)

additional information also on the PDF


----------



## Dementedchook (17/9/16)

Apologies for the necro post, but I'm intending to use these in a saision as a sub for nelson savion. Has anyone used them?
The recipe will be:
80% pils
10% Munich
10% rye

White labs french saison yeast


----------



## Illunada (11/1/17)

Yeah HB can replace Nelson Sauvin, but, HB isn't as grassy and powerfull as NS so you can add 50% more Hops IMO.


----------



## BrutusB (23/2/17)

After reading this:

'The distinctive wine character of these hops is best released by dosing it at the cold stage (dry hopping).'

http://www.baywa.eu/fileadmin/media/relaunch/Downloads/.EU/Hopfenvertrieb/081358_Agrar_Flyer_Hallertau_Blanc_EN_A4_lay3.pdf

I should be dry hopping at CC (0c)?

Grainbill is:
German - Pale Ale - 56.3%
German - Wheat Malt - 39.7%
German - Carapils - 2%
German - Rye - 2%

Thinking dry hopping 60G for 5 days.

Thoughts?


----------

